# Domestic Energy Assessor/Green Deal Energy Assessor & Occupational Therapist



## Vicky14 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi

My family are considering relocating from uk to spain (murcia). I'm a children's Occupational Therapist - just wondered if there are any other OTs on here who relocated or anyone who might have advice re. Websites to search for jobs etc? What are the wages like in Spain? Is there a good demand for children's OT in schools/clinics?

Thanks in advance,
Vicky


----------



## Vicky14 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Domestic Energy Assessor/Green Deal Energy Assessor*

Hi

We are looking into relocating from uk to Spain (Murcia). My husband is a qualified Domestic energy and green deal assessor - we're hoping for any advice or info on jobs in the area, best places to look for vacancies, demand for this type of work etc?

Thanks in advance,
Vicky


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Vicky14 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking into relocating from uk to Spain (Murcia). My husband is a qualified Domestic energy and green deal assessor - we're hoping for any advice or info on jobs in the area, best places to look for vacancies, demand for this type of work etc?
> 
> ...



Is your Spanish, both written and spoken fluent would be the first question?? Have you googled any companies that may be interested in your qualifications in Murcia???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

I've merged your two threads because although the jobs are very different, the answer is essentially the same, sadly 

as jojo said, do you speak fluent Spanish?

if so, you might stand a slight chance of getting work


this is a good website for the up to date situation 

Busca trabajo en Murcia | Bolsa de empleo de Murcia - InfoJobs

also - you'd both need to check that your qualifications are recognised here - & if they are, you'd need them _homolgado_


----------



## Vicky14 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for the speedy reply! Unfortunately, neither of us speak spanish. My parents moved to murcia 3 years ago which is why we are keen to also relocate, amongst other reasons!

Ideally, I was hoping there might be a demand/need for some OT work in the english schools. I've had a quick internet search & can't find any OT jobs at all :-(


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Vicky14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply! Unfortunately, neither of us speak spanish. My parents moved to murcia 3 years ago which is why we are keen to also relocate, amongst other reasons!
> 
> Ideally, I was hoping there might be a demand/need for some OT work in the english schools. I've had a quick internet search & can't find any OT jobs at all :-(


have you looked at the NABSS website - the English International schools are listed 

the one my girls went to (briefly) didn't have an occupational therapist though.......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> have you looked at the NABSS website - the English International schools are listed
> 
> the one my girls went to (briefly) didn't have an occupational therapist though.......



IME, occupational therapists deal with disability issues, both short and long term. So I suspect that this would be something for special need schools????? Or am I on the wrong track???

Jo xxx


----------



## Vicky14 (Feb 2, 2014)

I work with children in both mainstream & special schools, but yes, the ratio of children requiring OT would be higher in special schools.

I'm not sure if public heathcare provides OTs into schools in spain or if schools funds these themselves, need to do more research!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Vicky14 said:


> I work with children in both mainstream & special schools, but yes, the ratio of children requiring OT would be higher in special schools.
> 
> I'm not sure if public heathcare provides OTs into schools in Spain or if schools funds these themselves, need to do more research!


Surely unless you speak fluent Spanish you will be restricted to English speaking schools, and therefore it does not matter how Spanish schools are funded. As an OT do you train directly as a children OT or did you originally train as an Adult OT, that might widen your prospects?

I have googled and found a link to A N Other forum where someone asked the same question a few years back, might be work trying to contact them I will PM you the link


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Between 2008-2012 1,4 million Spaniards have left the country to find work elsewhere & that's the government figure ,so could well be higher. A vast amount of them are in the UK.
There's 6 million more unemployed here who'd like a job. & they are the ones who bother signing on!
This week's announcement that the 'black economy' is now 24.6% of Spanish gdp explains why they aren't fighting on the streets all over Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Vicky14 said:


> I work with children in both mainstream & special schools, but yes, the ratio of children requiring OT would be higher in special schools.
> 
> I'm not sure if public heathcare provides OTs into schools in spain or if schools funds these themselves, need to do more research!



If its public healthcare then you would need to be totally fluent in Spain and as xabiachica said, your qualifications would need to be homolgado - authorised!

British international schools, may take an OT on, altho its hard to see why?

Jo xxx


----------



## Vicky14 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Cambio, that link would be great if you can find it thanks. Yes, sorry that's what I meant...english schools in Spain.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Vicky14 said:


> Hi Cambio, that link would be great if you can find it thanks. Yes, sorry that's what I meant...english schools in Spain.
> 
> Thanks



Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------

